# OT - GO BEAVERS!! College World Series on the line today!



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Beavs vs. USC - Game 3 - @ 1:00 today on ESPN. The Beavs had a solid lead last night to win the series, but choked in the 8th and 9th inning. 

GO BEAVERS!

:baseball:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Beavs vs. USC - Game 3 - @ 1:00 today on ESPN. The Beavs had a solid lead last night to win the series, but choked in the 8th and 9th inning.
> 
> GO BEAVERS!
> 
> :baseball:




Last night's game was like watching the Blazers 4th quarter against the Lakers a few years ago.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

O.S.Ewe wouldn't have to face a final game if they would have taken care of business when they were up 8-3 after 7 innings. How the hell do you lose a five run lead in two innings?

Leave it to Beavers.

I'll be rooting for the Beavers, but only because most of the kids on that team are in-state kids. I'd like to see them do well. But as far as O.S.Ewe, anything bad that happens to that school is OK by me.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> O.S.Ewe wouldn't have to face a final game if they would have taken care of business when they were up 8-3 after 7 innings. How the hell do you lose a five run lead in two innings?
> 
> Leave it to Beavers.
> 
> ...



how's that UO baseball team doing, eh?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> how's that UO baseball team doing, eh?


EXACTLY!!! 

Rumor is that the U of O football team has stocked up on "The Original Whizzinator", thanks to O.Smith.

:fball: 50 - 21 :fball:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Hap said:


> how's that UO baseball team doing, eh?


UO doesn't have a baseball team. I could ask you the same thing about O.S.Ewe's men's track team.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> UO doesn't have a baseball team. I could ask you the same thing about O.S.Ewe's men's track team.
> 
> -Pop


Track?  I'll take a baseball team over track anyday. But I understand why the Ducks chose track over baseball, UofO has a history of being a good track school... thanks to Prefontaine.

Let me guess, your also a fan of the WNBA?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> Rumor is that the U of O football team has stocked up on "The Original Whizzinator", thanks to O.Smith.
> 
> :fball: 50 - 21 :fball:


 please keep the conversation here on a mature level. thanks. 

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Track?  I'll take a baseball team over track anyday. But I understand why the Ducks chose track over baseball, UofO has a history of being a good track school... thanks to Prefontaine.
> 
> Let me guess, your also a fan of the WNBA?


Like you wouldn't be trumpeting a Beaver track team if they were on the verge of medaling in the national meet?

I was merely using that as an example that every PAC-10 team has a sport or two they don't compete in.

And shame on you for comparing track and the WNBA. Nothing is as boring as the organized keep-away and lay-up drill that is the WNBA.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> UO doesn't have a baseball team. I could ask you the same thing about O.S.Ewe's men's track team.
> 
> -Pop


who gives a crap about track and field?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> inappropriate homophobic **** deleted
> -Pop



what are you, 12?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the link... I havent heard that story before. :wink:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I didn't make up the fact that Ben Seigert of the Oregon State football team was caught with a stolen sheep from a study on homosexuality in sheep. Editing it because you thought the comment was immature is okay, I suppose, but I didn't pull that insult out of nowhere.

Which is exactly why I posted the link to the story.

Let's see, which is more embarrassing: a two-year JC transfer who has since moved on to the NFL and has been out of the U of O for a few years getting caught with a urinalysis altering device or a current Beaver football player getting caught with a stolen gay sheep in the back of his truck?

I'm gonna go with the latter, Alex.

In other words, I don't think you want to go down the road of which university has had more embarrassing off-the-field/court things happen. The winner of that "Civil War" would be an easy decision.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Like you wouldn't be trumpeting a Beaver track team if they were on the verge of medaling in the national meet?
> 
> -Pop


I would be... but I wouldnt throw jabs at Duck fans if they "trumpeted" about their teams success. I'd wish them luck, because the only time I really root against the Ducks is during the Civil War, or if there's $$$ involved.



GO BEAVERS!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> I didn't make up the fact that Ben Seigert of the Oregon State football team was caught with a stolen sheep from a study on homosexuality in sheep. Editing it because you thought the comment was immature is okay, I suppose, but I didn't pull that insult out of nowhere.
> 
> Which is exactly why I posted the link to the story.
> 
> ...


let's see..which has gotten him suspended for a year from a league, and is pretty pathetic, and which is a prank..hm...I wonder...



> In other words, I don't think you want to go down the road of which university has had more embarrassing off-the-field/court things happen. The winner of that "Civil War" would be an easy decision.
> 
> -Pop


neither side has exactly any room to speak. 

And the reason the text was deleted was because it was clear you made an implication that was made in a demeaning manner. Why else would you have brought up homosexuality, other than to imply that there was some kind of weird crap going down? Please don't insult my intelligence, or anyone elses, by suggesting that you didn't mean that. We weren't born yesterday.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> I didn't make up the fact that Ben Seigert of the Oregon State football team was caught with a stolen sheep from a study on homosexuality in sheep. Editing it because you thought the comment was immature is okay, I suppose, but I didn't pull that insult out of nowhere.
> 
> Which is exactly why I posted the link to the story.
> 
> ...


TRUE. 

:fball: 50 - 21 :fball:

I'll take the on the field results for $600, ALEX!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Former Duck, Maurice Morris's sister seems like a nice girl. 

http://www.koin.com/news.asp?RECORD_KEY[news]=ID&ID[news]=2930 

I'm not saying this in anyway is a reflection of your beloved Ducks football program, its just a bizarre story, that involves a former Duck... thats it, nothing more.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Former Duck, Maurice Morris's sister seems like a nice girl.
> 
> http://www.koin.com/news.asp?RECORD_KEY[news]=ID&ID[news]=2930
> 
> I'm not saying this in anyway is a reflection of your beloved Ducks football program, its just a bizarre story, that involves a former Duck... thats it, nothing more.


Seeing as how you're a Seahawks fan, I hope you'll hold this against Seattle as much as you'll hold it against the University of Oregon.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'm not saying this in anyway is a reflection of your beloved Ducks football program, its just a bizarre story, that involves a former Duck... thats it, nothing more.


Here's my post... read it again.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wow. All this from B&B announcing that the Beavers' baseball team is fighting for their playoff lives at 1:00 today on ESPN.

:no:

PBF


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

So tell me again how this "involves" Maurice Morris, other than the fact he's related to the woman who did this.

Pretty silly post, if you ask me.

Grasping for straws? :yes:

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> Wow. All this from B&B announcing that the Beavers' baseball team is fighting for their playoff lives at 1:00 today on ESPN.
> 
> :no:
> 
> PBF


the hatred between duck and beaver fans, albeit mostly petty, runs deep in the veins of many oregonians.

is there any coincidence that Jedi and Beaver have the same number of syllables? and Sith and Duck both have 1?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> And the reason the text was deleted was because it was clear you made an implication that was made in a demeaning manner. Why else would you have brought up homosexuality, other than to imply that there was some kind of weird crap going down? Please don't insult my intelligence, or anyone elses, by suggesting that you didn't mean that. We weren't born yesterday.


uh-oh Soda, better watch out for them dog on, message board police.......ya better mind your P's and Q's or they'll edit your post cause its "demeaning"........ :banana:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> So tell me again how this "involves" Maurice Morris, other than the fact he's related to the woman who did this.
> 
> Pretty silly post, if you ask me.
> 
> ...


As I said, its just a BIZARRE story, that just so happens to involve the sister of M.Morris. Whats not to understand? The O.Smith story made me think of it, so I posted it. AS I STATED twice now, I didnt post it to talk smack about your Ducks.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

2 - 0 BEAVERS!!... 1st inning.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm sorry but to compare the numerous Oregon State problem players and current run-ins with the law to the Ducks seldom mishaps is kind of a rediculous comparison....outside of Onterrio Smith I find it hard to find a Duck in the last 5 years who has been in trouble....Meanwhile I look at Oregon State Beavers current and former football team and there is many players who have gotten into trouble...and to bring the example of a former players sister and relating it somehow to the athletics of the University of Oregon is kinda foolish IMO....


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

OSU is up 2-0 in the Bottom of the 1st.

Edit: You beat me B&B. I'm so dang slow at this.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> 2 - 0 BEAVERS!!... 1st inning.


thats good, but they've lead before. (how long before this thread goes away, _again_ from the Baseball team?)


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm sorry but to compare the numerous Oregon State problem players and current run-ins with the law to the Ducks seldom mishaps is kind of a rediculous comparison....outside of Onterrio Smith I find it hard to find a Duck in the last 5 years who has been in trouble....Meanwhile I look at Oregon State Beavers current and former football team and there is many players who have gotten into trouble...and to bring the example of a former players sister and relating it somehow to the athletics of the University of Oregon is kinda foolish IMO....



Before you run your mouth... READ my post! I didn't "relate it to the Ducks athletic program". Where did anyone "compare" the problems? And once again, if you'd read the posts, you'd see that I already admitted that the Beavs have been in more trouble.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm having a hard time understanding why you would bring it up than....


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding why you would bring it up than....


I've also already pointed that out ... once again, TRY reading a post.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

3-0 now


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> 3-0 now


Lets hope we can add to the lead... and HOLD ON to it this time!! :clap:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

COmparing Ducks and Beavs when we are talking baeball is pretty lame IMO, Oregon Doesn't even have a Baseball program, so what's the point?

I'm a DUcks guy for Football and Basketball, but I still support the Beaves in Basebal, but then again I don't have much choice, mush like how we support the Blazers cause we really don't have an alternative.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

3-0 Beavers bottom of the second.

Edit: OK, nevermind, I'll stop.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well, there goes that lead. 3-3 now.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> outside of Onterrio Smith I find it hard to find a Duck in the last 5 years who has been in trouble......


Jordan Carey was booted off the football team last year for failing a drug test. Crosswhite was dismissed from the basketball team for failing drug tests. 

But that doesnt compare to the Beavers troubles.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> well, there goes that lead. 3-3 now.


UGH!!!!

COME ON BEAVS!!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Jordan Carey was booted off the football team last year for failing a drug test. Crosswhite was dismissed from the basketball team for failing drug tests.
> 
> But that doesnt compare to the Beavers troubles.


Funny you mention that, I work with Jordan Carey...The guys an idiot....

Sure theres a couple here and there, none of them arrestable offenses, now do you want me to pull up the Beavers track record?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Funny you mention that, I work with Jordan Carey...The guys an idiot....
> 
> Sure theres a couple here and there, none of them arrestable offenses, now do you want me to pull up the Beavers track record?


Do you comprehend anything you read? I SAID THAT DOESN'T COMPARE WITH THE BEAVER OFFENSES, so NO, I don't need you to post them thanks, I'm already well aware of the those morons at OSU who screwed up, and admited that what those players did is FAR worse. Your a Gonzaga fan, you have no role in this Beaver vs. Duck rivalry anyway.... NOW, back to the baseball game.

5 - 3 BEAVS!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sounds like someones getting a little bent out of shape....


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

6 - 3 5th inning

GO BEAVS!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

7-3. Ha!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

7 - 7

:curse:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> 7 - 7
> 
> :curse:


And it could have been worse. SC still had the bases loaded for their final two outs.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm stuck at work - Please give a semi detailed update. inning, score, any aditional info.

Thanks


----------



## BlazerBeav (Jul 31, 2003)

bottom 7. Beavs coming up to bat with the lead, 8-7.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

thylo said:


> I'm stuck at work - Please give a semi detailed update. inning, score, any aditional info.
> 
> Thanks


Check it out:

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/beaversblog/


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Beavs are outhitting SoCal 13-5 with no errors, yet only lead 8-7.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Try this:

http://www.ncaasports.com/baseball/mens/gamecenter/play-by-play/super02/03/div1?refresh_rate=60

I like the play-by-play page.

SoCal has done all their damage with a 3 run 3rd and a 4 run 6th. Beavs have scored in every inning except the 4th and are currently up in the bottom of the 7th.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

9-7 Beavs two out bottom of the 7th man on first.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone - especially Blazer Bert. Exactly what I needed.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

thylo:

Did you link to that site or do you still need updates? If you go there you can read the play-by-play for each inning.

Beavers still up in the 7th. Barney advanced to second on a balk. Jenkins still at bat, two out.

Edit: Beavers up 10-7 (on 15 hits). SoCal up to bat top of the 8th.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

The Beavs score 3 in the bottom of the 7th, then promptly walk, wild pitch and trip their way to getting Trojans on 2nd and 3rd with nobody out in the top of the 8th. Do the OSU pitchers want to go to the College World Series or not?

Gotta feel bad for the Beavers hitters. Andy Jenkins has had one of the best games in the history of NCAA baseball playoffs.

-Pop


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Man this so blows that the game was early, I'm goin nuts watching the Play by play on sportsline.com!!! :curse:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

waaahoooo!!!

Beavers win! Beavers win!!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Congratulations B&B....Oh yeah and to the Beavs as well.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Congratulations B&B....Oh yeah and to the Beavs as well.


THANKS my man! 

OMAHA!!!

GO BEAVERS!

:clap:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hap said:


> waaahoooo!!!
> 
> Beavers win! Beavers win!!


:banana: :woot:

Way to go Beavs!!!!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Are we not men?
*WE ARE BEVO!*


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Omaha!!

College World Series!!!


:banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Congrats to those kids! :clap:

One of the feel-good stories of the year as far as I'm concerned. They took a chance on a no-name program in a sleepy little hick trailer town and made it work.

A good day for the state of Oregon. We'll be represented well in Omaha by what seems to be a group of great kids with fantastic attitudes.

Congrats.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Congrats to those kids! :clap:
> 
> One of the feel-good stories of the year as far as I'm concerned. They took a chance on a no-name program in a sleepy little hick trailer town and made it work.
> 
> ...


it's just so hard for duck fans to ever give OSU credit for anything, without giving a childish cheap shot in the process. 

pretty sad.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Hap said:


> it's just so hard for duck fans to ever give OSU credit for anything, without giving a childish cheap shot in the process.
> 
> pretty sad.


OSU was a no-name baseball program. Before this year, they hadn't sniffed the playoffs in over half a century.

And Corvallis is a hick trailer town.

There is no disputing either of those.

Please let me know how those were "cheap shots."

Like I said, all Oregonians can be proud of those kids. They accomplished quite a feat. Quit it with the Napoleon Complex stuff.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> OSU was a no-name baseball program. Before this year, they hadn't sniffed the playoffs in over half a century.
> 
> And Corvallis is a hick trailer town.
> 
> ...


a person with class doesn't make a back-handed compliment. It makes them look small and petty. 

If you can't see the difference between 

"Congrats to the OSU team, they made the state proud" 

and

"congrats to that hick town, no name baseball team, they made the state proud" (after already calling OSU "O.S. Eww" ) than I guess thats your problem.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, come on SodaPop. Corvallis is anything but a "hick trailer town." Apparantly you've never been there. Or you are simply being disingenuous with your rebuttal.

It is a relatively small (by big city standards), educated, professional town dominated by the university, Hewlitt-Packard, and engineering firms. The few "trailers" in Corvallis are mostly in retirement communities. I will guarantee you that the per capita education is higher and the per capita population in "trailers" is lower than the Eugene/Springfield area. NOT THAT ANY OF THAT MAKES A BIT OF DIFFERENCE TO ANYBODY (including me) because you are simply using that description to try to insult people, which is neither necessary nor productive.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Hap said:


> a person with class doesn't make a back-handed compliment. It makes them look small and petty.
> 
> If you can't see the difference between
> 
> ...


It's actually O.S.Ewe., as in the sheep.

And I never actually congratulated Corvallis.

But I am proud of the team. The fact I said as much is more than I can say about any of the Beavs, who never made a peep when Oregon finished #2 in the nation in college football a few years ago, or when the basketball team made the Elite 8 a few years ago, or when the track team won the PAC-10 championship a few weeks ago.

There's a little story about a pot and kettle. You should read it sometime.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> It's actually O.S.Ewe., as in the sheep.
> 
> And I never actually congratulated Corvallis.
> 
> ...



so, because others did it, it's ok for you to do it?

good to know thats your credo.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Bah.

Let's drop it.

There's a bunch of 18-22 year old kids that accomplished something pretty awesome yesterday.

This rivalry **** can resurface at some other time.

When it's all said and done, I'll still be cheering for the orange and black come Saturday. Their success is good for sports in this state and good for the PAC-10.

Let's get this moving in another direction.

What are your chances against Tulane? They are supposedly the #1 ranked team in the nation. Although many of the polls had the Beavs ranked second.

-Pop


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> But I am proud of the team. The fact I said as much is more than I can say about any of the Beavs, who never made a peep when Oregon finished #2 in the nation in college football a few years ago, or when the basketball team made the Elite 8 a few years ago, or when the track team won the PAC-10 championship a few weeks ago.-Pop


I'm not sure what you mean, Soda Man. I see you saying that you are proud of the in-state players. But which Beavs dissed the Ducks? Players or fans? 

Lots of people like to get antagonistic with the rivalry, so yeah, there is going to be a crowd that doesn't want to give a team it's due. But I was probably as excited and proud of the Duck football program during their winning stretch as you were. I especially enjoyed the bowl game a few years back when the Ducks, getting really no respect nationally, scored a touchdown on their first two plays of the game: one pass; one run. That was pretty sweet.

I guess I should just butt out and let you have your fun needling the Beaver faithful. That's a big part of college sports I guess. But I hope we are all friends (to some degree) here on the Blazer board.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> Oh, come on SodaPop. Corvallis is anything but a "hick trailer town." Apparantly you've never been there. Or you are simply being disingenuous with your rebuttal.
> 
> It is a relatively small (by big city standards), educated, professional town dominated by the university, Hewlitt-Packard, and engineering firms. The few "trailers" in Corvallis are mostly in retirement communities. I will guarantee you that the per capita education is higher and the per capita population in "trailers" is lower than the Eugene/Springfield area. NOT THAT ANY OF THAT MAKES A BIT OF DIFFERENCE TO ANYBODY (including me) because you are simply using that description to try to insult people, which is neither necessary nor productive.


bingo.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> What are your chances against Tulane? They are supposedly the #1 ranked team in the nation. Although many of the polls had the Beavs ranked second.
> 
> -Pop



I actually don't know how the WS works..is it round robin? best of? 

I think they'll probably lose in the first round (?) but if they do, they have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Bottom line - sodapop - you're a jerk. You should be ashamed of yourself. Go back and read through this thread, you ruined it. Attaboy. :sigh:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

TP3 said:


> Bottom line - sodapop - you're a jerk. You should be ashamed of yourself. Go back and read through this thread, you ruined it. Attaboy. :sigh:


Wow. Calm down. Take it easy. Chill out. And all of the above.

And try not to overreact when you're doing that.

I apologize if I hurt anyone's feelings.

geez

-Pop


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Do it, go back and read your contributions to this thread, it's true...you're a jerk. It's not even argueable. I don't think anyone's feelings are hurt, just our time wasted by a guy who has to rile people up for no reason what so ever. (which happens to be the definition of a jerk) Pathetic.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Hap said:


> I actually don't know how the WS works..is it round robin? best of?
> 
> I think they'll probably lose in the first round (?) but if they do, they have nothing to be ashamed of.


Here's a link to the bracket for the College World Series.

It looks like how it works is that you basically can't lose twice. The winners advance to the next round, and the losers drop down to play the other losing team of their bracket for a chance to advance to the next round.

So, if OSU beats Tulane, they advance to the second round to play the winner of the Baylor/Texas game. If Oregon State loses, they play the loser of the Baylor/Texas game for a chance to advance to the second round.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If the Beavs are going to beat Tulane, they'll need to step up every aspect of their game compared to how they played overall vs USC.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TP3 said:


> Do it, go back and read your contributions to this thread, it's true...you're a jerk. It's not even argueable. I don't think anyone's feelings are hurt, just our time wasted by a guy who has to rile people up for no reason what so ever. (which happens to be the definition of a jerk) Pathetic.


I take it you're a Beavers fan....


----------

